
Disco: Running Commodity Operating Systems on Scalable Multiprocessors - luu
http://www.somerandomidiot.com/blog/2014/10/07/virtualization-wtf/
======
qohen
Not to be confused with Nokia's Disco project, which uses Erlang to coordinate
Python jobs, for large-scale map-reduce:

The paper:
[http://research.nokia.com/publication/12185](http://research.nokia.com/publication/12185)

The project: [http://discoproject.org/](http://discoproject.org/)

A video (and slides): [http://erlangcentral.org/beyond-
mapreduce/](http://erlangcentral.org/beyond-mapreduce/)

